# RY4



## elvin119

hi, where is best to buy ry4 from? anyone tried digicel ry4? saw it in blueroute mall but was wondering if its any good cause that tobacco shop is more expensive with their liquids than anyone else!

please advise. thanks a mil.


----------



## rogue zombie

My favourite RY4 so far is Craft Vapour's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Vapour Mountain VM4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah Craft's is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## rogue zombie

I still need to taste VM4.

I love a good RY4


----------



## Sir Vape

You gotta try it bro. Its unique and one of the best local RY4's out there. More on the dessert side than tobacco but WINNER!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sir Vape said:


> You gotta try it bro. Its unique and one of the best local RY4's out there. More on the dessert side than tobacco but WINNER!!!



Ooh my favourite two profiles.

Thanks man I'll add it to the ever-growing list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

VM4 without a doubt altho i will get some craft vapor ry4 just to taste the difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

I prefer vape king's vk4 to craft vapor's ry4 so maybe give that a try too.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

thanks @Gambit on my list it goes


----------



## Matuka

VM4 Definitely!!!


----------



## rvdwesth

I can also vouch for VM4 from Vapor Mountain. My ADV, I wish he sold it by the liter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Haven't tasted any other RY4, but I seriously LOVE VM4. Nice and rich, definitely an ADV, but its so lovely that I only vape a tank in the morning and a few tanks in the evening otherwise I run out WAAAAAAY too fast.
Next on my list is Craft Vapours RY4 as well as Lekka Vapours LV4.


----------



## Marzuq

after months of searching and quite a few ppl telling me that an advv does not exist. i finally found VM4 and have been vaping it as my adv ever since.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

I'm on Vape King's VK5 at the moment and it's really good, really smooth, for those who find RY4 too sweet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

Wesley said:


> I'm on Vape King's VK5 at the moment and it's really good, really smooth, for those who find RY4 too sweet.



VK5 is a nice juice...I like to add just a bit (10%) of VK Menthol Ice to make it even better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

free3dom said:


> VK5 is a nice juice...I like to add just a bit (10%) of VK Menthol Ice to make it even better



Me too! I add Menthol to just about every juice for that kick in the throat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## elvin119

i have half a 30ml 18mg VM4 and its very strong.......too strong but other 18mg i can smoke.
what can i use to make it lighter?

also i bought digiliq RY4 12mg but the bottle is still sealed. did anyone try that yet? how is it?


----------



## johan

elvin119 said:


> i have half a 30ml 18mg VM4 and its very strong.......too strong but other 18mg i can smoke.
> what can i use to make it lighter?
> 
> also i bought digiliq RY4 12mg but the bottle is still sealed. did anyone try that yet? how is it?



If you don't mind a lesser flavor, dilute with pure glycerine, available at Spar, Checkers, or pharmacy, normally at the baby section. I dilute 90% of all my juices, it will bring down the nic content, and lessen the intense/overwelming flavors.

Never tried the Digiliq RY4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119

thanks @johan . how much of it will i have to add to the half 30ml bottle ?


----------



## johan

elvin119 said:


> thanks @johan . how much of it will i have to add to the half 30ml bottle ?



Each one's taste buds are different, start experimenting on small scale; i.e 10% VG + 90% RY4, I do usually 30% VG + 70% e-juice.


----------



## elvin119

@johan thanks alot for the info. i will give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119

@johan thanks alot. It worked. Im vaping vm4 that is easy on the throat 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Achmat89

What level of nicotine do you guys take the VM4 in? Im so sad my VM4 is almost done... i've abused this 30ml of mine hahaha


----------



## Achmat89

Personally i think the 6mg nicotine is perfect... esp for an all day vape with a few lung hits in between.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout

Smug Juice! RY4 hands down!


----------



## Raslin

I get mine from Skyblue, my ADV for about 2 months now.


----------



## elvin119

hi , what is a good tobaco flavour to mix with VM4?


----------



## Dubz

@elvin119 I use TFA RY4 double (concentrate) from Skyblue Vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> What level of nicotine do you guys take the VM4 in? Im so sad my VM4 is almost done... i've abused this 30ml of mine hahaha



@Achmat88 i order a standard 6 x 30ml VM4 6mg nic every month. and once i hit 3 bottles i order my next 6 so that i never run out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> @Achmat88 i order a standard 6 x 30ml VM4 6mg nic every month. and once i hit 3 bottles i order my next 6 so that i never run out



Lmao @Marzuq its like you starting your own little "babbie" shop selling VM4
Sell me one, one that has been steeped already lol 3-4 days is long to wait for them to make. im too hasty for VM4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> Lmao @Marzuq its like you starting your own little "babbie" shop selling VM4
> Sell me one, one that has been steeped already lol 3-4 days is long to wait for them to make. im too hasty for VM4



LOL VM4 is very religious to me. will not give a steeped bottle as im using my last one but ill be receiving 6 freshly brewed bottles today. i will give you one on load and you will have to bring me a replacement bottle before end next week, so as not to mess too much with my steeping and my monthly juice orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

So I have tasted LV4 and Craft Vapours RY4. VM4 is still the winner. LV4 is a bit bland for my liking, and Craft Vapour's RY4 tastes more like a honey tobacco, not too dissimilar from VapeMob's Tbac Brew.


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> LOL VM4 is very religious to me. will not give a steeped bottle as im using my last one but ill be receiving 6 freshly brewed bottles today. i will give you one on load and you will have to bring me a replacement bottle before end next week, so as not to mess too much with my steeping and my monthly juice orders




Do you go through 6 bottles a month? and is that the only juice you vape bru?

We can make a plan, i will let you later today. What part of Cape Town are you from? @@Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> Do you go through 6 bottles a month? and is that the only juice you vape bru?
> 
> We can make a plan, i will let you later today. What part of Cape Town are you from? @@Marzuq


well i go through 6 bottles of vm4 and i vape something different at night. and also one day of the weekend ill vape two differenct flavours
so its about 6 bottles vm4 and maybe 3 to 4 bottles something else


----------



## elvin119

did anyone try mxing more tobacco with vm4? what is a good tobaco flavour to use?


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> well i go through 6 bottles of vm4 and i vape something different at night. and also one day of the weekend ill vape two differenct flavours
> so its about 6 bottles vm4 and maybe 3 to 4 bottles something else



Wow thats alot of bottles hey... high rollers up in here. I try to limit myself to about 4 30mls for the month. But recently been going over the limit hahaha 
I can control myself at work. But when i go home i go through my 5ml tank like its nothing


----------



## Marzuq

elvin119 said:


> did anyone try mxing more tobacco with vm4? what is a good tobaco flavour to use?



i wouldnt very easily do that. i know that @Oupa has a trade secret on his tobacco blend and i would not want to use another brand tobacco and then ruin the juice completely. thats just my opinion but if you do try it please let us know what you used and what you experience was


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> Wow thats alot of bottles hey... high rollers up in here. I try to limit myself to about 4 30mls for the month. But recently been going over the limit hahaha
> I can control myself at work. But when i go home i go through my 5ml tank like its nothing


i do about 6ml from when i leave home at 6am till about 330pm when i leave work. then prob another 1ml on my way home. and then when i get back from gym till sleep time around another 5ml

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> i do about 6ml from when i leave home at 6am till about 330pm when i leave work. then prob another 1ml on my way home. and then when i get back from gym till sleep time around another 5ml


What you using? RDA/RBA or a clearomiser?


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> What you using? RDA/RBA or a clearomiser?



reo grand during the day with cyclops. coil is 0.5mm flat ribbon kanthal wrapped around 28h round kanthal. 0.65 ohm
reo mini for the evenings with cyclops. coil is 0.5mm flat ribbon kanthal wrapped around 28h round kanthal. 0.65 ohm
nautilus mega with bvc coil on svd for the fruity flavours


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> reo grand during the day with cyclops. coil is 0.5mm flat ribbon kanthal wrapped around 28h round kanthal. 0.65 ohm
> reo mini for the evenings with cyclops. coil is 0.5mm flat ribbon kanthal wrapped around 28h round kanthal. 0.65 ohm
> nautilus mega with bvc coil on svd for the fruity flavours



ahhh i see now why you fly through your juice. Drippers burn the juice like its nothing. Bottom fed mods are like a drippers dream!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> ahhh i see now why you fly through your juice. Drippers burn the juice like its nothing. Bottom fed mods are like a drippers dream!!


they most certainly are. im a mechy for sure. i have a magma as well but not in use at the moment as i need to get me a regulated mod that can do sub ohm and im still searching for the right one


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> they most certainly are. im a mechy for sure. i have a magma as well but not in use at the moment as i need to get me a regulated mod that can do sub ohm and im still searching for the right one



When you say regulated what do you actually mean? Is that another word for DNA MODS?


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> When you say regulated what do you actually mean? Is that another word for DNA MODS?


ive had the dna30. 3 of them actually and really good devices but its not what i am looking for


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> ive had the dna30. 3 of them actually and really good devices but its not what i am looking for


And you not interested in mech mods either hey? I'm actually digging the new pioneer IPV3. Has awesome features.
Just too damn pricey lol


----------



## Marzuq

Achmat88 said:


> And you not interested in mech mods either hey? I'm actually digging the new pioneer IPV3. Has awesome features.
> Just too damn pricey lol



well i quite like mech mods. the reo is a mech. but i dont like tube mods. i prefer the box type.
i have had the astra and nemesis and one other whose name eludes me but i never kept them longer than a week.
i have read good things about the ipv3 and i would be happy to give it a try would really want to buy one until after i found the regulated mod im looking for.
ideally a box mod with possibly a dna40 chip and if it can be made into bf all the better cos then i will have the best of both worlds and can still use my dripper too


----------



## Achmat89

Marzuq said:


> well i quite like mech mods. the reo is a mech. but i dont like tube mods. i prefer the box type.
> i have had the astra and nemesis and one other whose name eludes me but i never kept them longer than a week.
> i have read good things about the ipv3 and i would be happy to give it a try would really want to buy one until after i found the regulated mod im looking for.
> ideally a box mod with possibly a dna40 chip and if it can be made into bf all the better cos then i will have the best of both worlds and can still use my dripper too




Dude i think you must design your own MOD... i think thats the only way you will be satisfied with a mod other than the reo lol
Changing mods like you change underwear hahaha

The bug has bitten you hard bru

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

also love my RY4, got some of the RY4 Double from Sky Blue, and have been making it a couple of times now.. Does need some time to steep to bring out the tabaco taste... Love it, very nice!!1  gone trough a 50 mil last month, so this month I made a 100ML, hehe, should last a bit longer, lolz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

JW Flynn said:


> also love my RY4, got some of the RY4 Double from Sky Blue, and have been making it a couple of times now.. Does need some time to steep to bring out the tabaco taste... Love it, very nice!!1  gone trough a 50 mil last month, so this month I made a 100ML, hehe, should last a bit longer, lolz


Ahh a kindred soul. I just did a the same yesterday. I hope it lasts until month end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

